# Happy Halloween! SMF carved pumpkin....



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a blast doing this pumpkin, it took a while! Thanks to Laurel for hooking me up with a decent logo to use. I'm heading to the golf course to hand out candy to the kiddies later today and I am going to decorate my golf cart with lots of spiders and lights!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheryl you are a riot. The pumpkin looks great. What did you use to care it? What happened to decorating the entry? Did you ever pull that off?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes you are a riot and crazy and even LOONEY at times. But is there anything that you can't do great.??? Now you can even carve a cool pumpkin too.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 31, 2010)

you are one very talented person.  That looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Outstanding carve job there Squirrely.

You can carve with me any time!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome Halloween spirit there Cheryl! Love the pumkin!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats great lol nice job


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2010)

That is one great looking pumpkin awesome job


----------



## cdub198321 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am impressed with your carving skills.  I wish I was that artistic.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Oct 31, 2010)

That is one of the coolest Halloween Pumpkins I've ever seen.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 31, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> you are one very talented person.  That looks great


Talented is an understatement. We need to try to send her stuff outside of SMF to get some attention. A creative genius, in my eyes ...


----------



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks so much! I used a cheap wood carving set I got at Hobby Lobby. It really was easy, time consuming, but fairly easy to do. See, here's the thing, I carved this for my Throwdown Entry, but silly me didn't read the rules very carefully, so I don't get to enter. It's okay though because I'll still get to share it with you, that's all I really care about anyway.

I didn't do my front drive entryway because I decided to put all my effort (and money!) into decorating the golf cart tonight. The country club has a really cool thing where folks like me take a cart, decorate it all up, line up on the course so the kids can walk the course and get treats from all of us. They are expecting atleast 100 kids! My theme is spiders and skeletons. Here's a pic of my bag of candy I just weighed it and it weighs 30 lbs. LOL! I'm just a big kid who has a sugar buzz going. I can't stay away from those little snickers. MmmMMmmm.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Thanks so much! I used a cheap wood carving set I got at Hobby Lobby. It really was easy, time consuming, but fairly easy to do. See, here's the thing, I carved this for my Throwdown Entry, but silly me didn't read the rules very carefully, so I don't get to enter. It's okay though because I'll still get to share it with you, that's all I really care about anyway.
> 
> I didn't do my front drive entryway because I decided to put all my effort (and money!) into decorating the golf cart tonight. The country club has a really cool thing where folks like me take a cart, decorate it all up, line up on the course so the kids can walk the course and get treats from all of us. They are expecting atleast 100 kids! My theme is spiders and skeletons. Here's a pic of my bag of candy I just weighed it and it weighs 30 lbs. LOL! I'm just a big kid who has a sugar buzz going. I can't stay away from those little snickers. MmmMMmmm.


MMMMmmm, I see "Three Musketeers"!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2010)

Be sure to take some pics for us - sounds like loads of fun


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2010)

Squirrels can get away with handing candy out to the kiddies in the park.

Look what happened the Cowboy's WR Lance Rentzel when he was handing out candy.


----------



## deannc (Oct 31, 2010)

That was an awesome job carving the pumpkin!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The golf course idea is pretty cool too.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!  You have a real talent my friend.  That is just cool!


----------



## marlin009 (Oct 31, 2010)

Great pumpkin!


----------



## meateater (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome looking pumpkin, thought ya took chainsaw lessons for a moment. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Dang it Bear! The Cowboys are crashing hard enough without hearing about "Keep it in your pants Lance" . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thats awesome. Great job.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 31, 2010)

Squirrel, you have amazing talent, for a girl!!!    Just Kidding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I wish I had 1/1000 of your talent. If I see it I can do it, but if I have to think it up then I better give up right from the start.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG I just got home from the golf course gig. The sad thing is there were only a handful of us passing out candy. I love this idea because it allows parents to feel safe about allowing their kids to trick-or-treat. I totally forgot my camera, bummer! I had flashing lights all over the cart that made wolf howling sounds, skeleton parts that I placed underneath the two front tires with glowing heads so it looked like I ran over a couple of people (not sucha bad idea). The kids were sooooo adorable. The costumes were fantastic. I also had four giant spiders "climbing" the cart and a dancing ghost on top. I can't believe I didn't have my camera. Oh well. It was tons of fun and I handed out all of my candy in just a little over an hour. I did manage to stuff a couple of the snickers bars in my mouth while all was going on. When I was going through my chemo and radiation the only thing that made me feel better were the snickers bars. Love those little guys. Any whoooo, Happy Halloween to my buddies here on SMF!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 31, 2010)

Great Pumpkin Cheryl...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Snickers would be appropriate for a squirrel, they have nuts in them...LOL


----------

